# P5 chuff, auto to manual trigger



## jmkling (Jan 2, 2008)

I am installing a P5 into an engine with battery and airwire decoder. I was hooking everything on a bench for a test and the chuff was set to work automatically. I plan to use the reed switches to trigger with magnets, using C2 pins 3 and 4 for the reed switch per the manual had no effect, I tried intermittently touching the wires together to no effect. The P5 was programmed at the ECLSTS for a K-27. How do I get the auto chuff switched to manual triggering? The manual does not cover this point that I can find. Thanks.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jon. 
You have to get into the program and change the function allocation. 
For that you will need the Phoenix programmer. 
Pins 3 & 4 are trigger # 1. Pins 1 & 2 are trigger # 2. Leave whichever one you wish to use set to trigger "low".


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoever programmed the P5 may have forgotten to turn off the function -"use DCC for speed" It is usually on by default. if on, it will disable the reed sw input This function is in the DCC section of the screens.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

You learn something every day. 

So, I take it there are actually three ways to get the chuff. 

1. Manual. 
2. Auto. 
3. DCC.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Please refer to the full P5 manual, http://phoenixsound.com/pdf/P5_Manual.pdf . Page 10 says that you can change CV49 to switch from DCC to triggered mode for speed.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tony, I think the 2 options are autochuff or triggered (by contacts)..... dcc is not a different mode for the chuff. In your post Tony, 2 & 3 are the same. 

Regards, Greg


----------

